# Kelley Bees



## Backyarder19 (Mar 6, 2015)

New beekeeper [prospect] here just wanting to share my experience so far with Kelley Bees. I ordered two hives on February 20th after inquiring to see if any items were on backorder. The sales representative was quick to reply and stated that there should be no trouble in receiving my items promptly. Approximately a week later I called back after not receiving a confirmation through email on the processing of my order to which they responded that they were trying to get foundation out as the weather had cleared and that my order should ship that weekend or the following Monday. I waited another week and called back today to check on my order again and they stated that the weather was 9 degrees and they were not shipping foundation and that they were working with a small amount of employees to which I informed them that I needed to start painting my hives soon. They responded that they will get the order out as soon as possible again with no estimated date given. I am fairly displeased considering I ordered two top feeders and a suit from Mann lake at the same time and received them two days later. I understand that it may be busy season but two weeks to process a $400 order is a little steep in my opinion. Along with no follow up from customer service I do not think I will be doing business with the Kelley company again.


----------



## Backyarder19 (Mar 6, 2015)

Forgot to mention I did not order foundation as the sales rep said the weather was causing a delay on foundation shipping. Planning on going totally foundationless sans some starter strips for the supers. I had read about the ownership changing but decided to take a chance since they had Mann beat by about $50 with frames and all. Regretting that choice now though.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Although I have had my shipping problems with Kelleys, in the end they usually do make it right.


----------



## Ky Speedracer (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not partial to Kelley Bees really. I have bought items from them and no issues.
But, I can confirm that the area has been hammered with bad weather in the last 3 weeks. Three weeks ago they got 8" of snow and sub zero temps, then ice. Now yesterday they got 25" of snow and sub zero temps last night. 
I live in Louisville just 40 minutes north and we only got a foot and we have a lot more snow equipment here. I have no idea how they are managing. That is a teenie tiny town. And those were record events for that area.
I'm not necessarily defending them...just thought I would pass that a long.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

If you live in KY and are decently close to Kelley, and have a large order, how about driving down and picking it up? Ask (nicely) for a tour. A few years ago I had a pickup load order, expensive, and picked it up. Got a great tour. I'm not sure how the new owner situation changes things, but I've done a lot of business with Kelley Bees, going back to when Mr. Kelley was alive. Unfortunately it isn't like it was when he was alive, but nothing is like it was.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I ordered some frame ends from them a week ago. Called them today to see if they had shipped yet or get a tracking number. Was promptly informed that they were very backlogged due to the weather problems there that they were just starting to work on the day prior to my order. 

So long story short, weather has caused them many problems this year with short staff and non work days due to weather.
On a good note, they found my order and flagged it for shippment today.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Pretty much that mirrors my experience with all of the suppliers. And I also find it frustrating. Sometimes they hold an entire order for one backordered thing without a lot of communication and a month later I ask why I haven't gotten my order... But they have all always been honest when I ask, and all have quickly fixed things when they have made mistakes in what they shipped. Kelley has recently changed hands, but the people working there still seem to be the same. I've been doing business with them (and Dadant and Western Bee Supply) for 41 years now. Kelley was the only one who would sell me frames with no grooves in the top and bottom bars. Kelley was the only one who stocked a lot of the more esoteric things over the years, some of which has been picked up by other companies now, like the wax tube fastener. The only really frustrating thing to me "back in the day" was that they would be out of stock on something or shipping would have been estimated too high and they would only give me my refund in credit. Money was tight then so that wasn't the most convenient for me... but I suppose it saved them cutting a check for $0.36 or $2.39 or something. I suppose I should be pleased that they were honest enough to refund the few cents difference in shipping.

If you go to another bee supply place thinking this problem will be resolved, you may be disappointed...


----------



## wgstarks (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't mean this to sound like criticism, just advice, but I think waiting until March to order equipment or bees is way beyond "last minute". I usually make my orders at least 6 or 8 months in advance. This doesn't excuse the poor customer service. I really think they should have informed you of the delay, but I think a lot of being a better beek is about planning way ahead. Just my 2 cents FWIW.


----------



## Backyarder19 (Mar 6, 2015)

I recieved my invoice with tracking #s today. Glad speedracer mentioned their weather conditions I wasn't quite aware of the situation they were in. Makes this delay a bit more understandable. Still no eta but Im sure UPS will get my items here in time to have them painted/dried by the time my nucs are ready for pick up in April. I think I'll reserve judgement of the company for the order of comb honey starter strips I need to make within the next week or so for the supers. I imagine i have a bit of free time before the nucs build the hive up to the point of needing supers considering I'm going foundationless.

Thanks for all the feedback as well I will update again when my items arrive.


----------



## PirateShipp (Mar 10, 2015)

I just spoke with someone from their customer service. She said they are hoping to be out of backlog this week and on normal shipping schedule next week. Hope you see something soon! I love getting packages in the mail :]


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I live about 45 minutes from Kelley's. I also have a Dadant about 45 minutes in the other direction so I usually go pick up anything I need instead of having it shipped. I have good service from both. The area of KY that Kelley's is in has had some really bad snows and had trouble with getting people into work for a couple of weeks as many of it's workers live on rural roads so I'm sure they were running very limited production, if any at all. They generally get back on track pretty quickly. I have always pretty much used them because they are a locally owned manufacturer with good quality and have always stood behind their products.


----------



## cmcpherson (May 10, 2014)

I can't get a callback or email reply for missing items after waiting for 3 weeks for non wooden ware items.
Kelly Bees sucks and has lost my business.


----------

